# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλαγή κλουβιών

## funnyboy

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 
Αναζητώ άμεσα κλουβι διαστασεων 60χ60χ90Υ για να στεγασει τον Σκόκο, ένα νεαρο 1μιση ετους αρσενικο ringneck. Προσφερω για ανταλλαγμα ένα κλουβί σχεδόν καινουργιο διαστασεων 30χ60χ40Υ που μπορει ανετα να στεγάσει 3-4 μπατζις ή λοβμπερντς. Αν βεβαια προκειται για κατι πολυ αξιολογο (εννοώντας σε πολυ καλη κατασταση) δεν θα υπηρχε προβλημα να δωσω κ το υπαρχον σπιτι του  Σκοκο διαστασεων 40χ40χ60Υ αρκει να εχω το περιθωριο 1-2 ημερων για να γινει η μετακομιση του μαγκα απο το ενα σπιτι στο αλλο ομαλα! 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Windsa

Φωτο???

----------


## funnyboy

Λοιπον το κλουβι Νο 1 ειναι το παρακατω:



Eχει 4 ταιστρες, 2 νεροθηκες, 1 πισινα, σκαλιτσα, κ χωρισμα στην μεση για ζευγαρωμα..

Το κλουβι Νο 2 ειναι το κατωθι :

----------


## Tzive

αν βρεις καποιον να σου δωσει κλουβι, θα ενδιαφερομουν για το κλουβι 2 (40χ40χ60) να το εχω για κλουβι μεταφορα για τον jaco μου. ωραιο ειναι αυτο το οποιο σπαει και αποθηκευεται σε μικρο σχετικα χωρο!

----------


## giotakismille

Θα ενδιαφερομουν για το 2 γιατι το εχω αναγκη απλα δεν εχω καταληλο κλουβακι για το rignec σου.....

----------


## giotakismille

και για το 1ο ενδιαφερομαι...

----------


## funnyboy

Τα κλουβακια υπαρχουν κ τα δυο, ωστοσο δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω κατι για να τα ανταλλαξω...
Με ενδιαφερει να βρω κατι μεγαλυτερο απο το δευτερο, μια και την δεδομενη στιγμη δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να αγορασω καινουργιο.

----------

